# iframe



## sunthorn2007 (20. November 2007)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand hier helfen?

Ich habe einen iframe auf meiner Seite eingebunden, da ich im iframe kein scrollbalken haben möchte, habe ich das Fenster sehr gross eingestellt!

Problem dabei ist, wenn man nun ganz unten auf einen link klickt und das Fenster wechselt, dann ist man im neuen Fenster ganz unten - wo evtl. nix mehr steht.

Kann man den iframe nicht so einstellen, das wenn man ganz unten auf etwas klickt, das er dann automatisch beim öffnen der neuen Seite automatisch ganz nach oben springt?

<iframe src=" http://suntrips.mixyourtravel.com/m.php?agn=99999999 &amp;fi=f_l&amp;ibewidth=600&amp;nm=AgenturVerlinkung&amp;tm=AV" width="650px" height="9000px" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## Kahmoon (20. November 2007)

Die Frage ist eigentlich eher was fürs HTML Forum. Gib dem Link doch einfach einen Anker mit, der auf der Zielseite irgendwo oben ist. 

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/verweise/projektintern.htm#anker

Außerde kannst Du via CSS den Scrollbalken von iFrames verbergen. Height 9990 is nicht wirklich sinnvoll 


```
scrolling="no"
```

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eingebettete.htm


----------



## Maik (20. November 2007)

Kahmoon hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist eigentlich eher was fürs HTML Forum.


... und wird dorthin verschoben.


----------



## luukvh (22. November 2007)

Ich habe Dich nicht ganz verstanden.

Aber es ist für gewöhnlich normal, das die verlinkte Seite immer ganz oben ist.


Eine Frage noch: wieso ist dein iFrame 9.000px hoch ? Da Scrollt man sich doch nen Wolf ...


----------

